# Mounting bracket suggestions?



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going to put my Coriscan ram shoulder mount on a wall that is against the basement wall. (Its a finished basement) 
Theres a little of a gap between the wood panelling and the basement wall with wood supports every 14" (the wood panelling is glued onto). 
I would like to mount the ram on one of the supports but don't know what kind of mounting bracket I could use.
Any suggestions on somekind of mounting bracket to use for this kind of wall?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i would look into "helping hand" hangers... theres a peice you mount on the wall, a sleeve you mount on the mount its self, and it slips onto the bracket on the wall...

http://www.helpinghandhangers.com/brackets.php


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

*THANKS!!!*
Thats what I was looking for!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

neil duffey said:


> i would look into "helping hand" hangers... theres a peice you mount on the wall, a sleeve you mount on the mount its self, and it slips onto the bracket on the wall...
> 
> http://www.helpinghandhangers.com/brackets.php


 Definitely HelpingHandHangers! Thanks Duff!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Brian Jones said:


> Definitely HelpingHandHangers! Thanks Duff!


i wouldnt promote something that didnt rock... np


----------

